# Nissan Launches Juke Microsite For Canadian Buyers



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nearly a year after Nissan Canada launched a successful social media campaign for their Cube subcompact, the company is getting ready to launch their Juke compact SUV with an innovative microsite.

The microsite features an interactive, 360 degree view of the Juke, as well as product information relating to styling, technology, performance and "adaptability". In addition, technical specifications, photos and videos are made available.

Donna Trawinski, senior manager, marketing communications at Nissan Canada, told Marketing Magazine that the Juke's marketing campaign will be focused on digital efforts. "That's where we believe the target buyer lives," said Trawinski. "We call them urban adventurers, young people who are very connected, savvy and plugged in."

More: *Nissan Launches Juke Microsite For Canadian Buyers* on AutoGuide.com


----------

